# twenty-five



## Garbuz

How do you say 'twenty-five' in Czech?
Thanks.


----------



## bibax

Similarly like in Russian.

dvacet pět (двацэт  пет)


----------



## Garbuz

Thank you, bibax. Do you happen to know which language the numeral 'petindvajset' comes from?


----------



## bibax

Certainly Slovenian (pet-in-dvajset)

In Slovenian the conjunction *"in"* means "and".


----------



## K.u.r.t

The form comes from German (fünf und zwanzig). Some neighbouring Slavic languages borrowed it, even in Czech you can use an older form and say

"pětadvacet" instead of the now more often used "dvacet pět"


----------

